# What kind of froggy is this?



## Gecko :) (Oct 10, 2010)

Hi all,.

Found this critter out in our old pool (soon to be turned into lizard pit)
Can anyone tell me what sort he is?

I am located in Windsor/Richmond area NSW.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Oct 10, 2010)

Striped marsh frog, _Limnodynastes peroni
_Their call is quite odd, it kinda sounds a piece timber being dropped onto concrete with a single "bonk".

Love the first 2 pics

Cheers Josh


----------



## Kristy_07 (Oct 10, 2010)

I love those little guys.... One of the first herp things I learnt was how to tell the difference between striped marshies and cane toads so that we didn't club the wrong ones  I told EVERYONE!


----------

